# Mounts or food?



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you guys catch muskies and pike to eat or do you just mount the :B ?

What do they taste like?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Paradise Fisherman said:


> Do you guys catch muskies and pike to eat or do you just mount the :B ?
> 
> What do they taste like?


All musky get released, regardless of size. As for pike, most all get released as well, but a few 4-7 lb'ers will be kept to eat. If you fillet them and get the bones out, they are great tasting (they taste the same with bones in, but not as enjoyable to eat )...as good as walleye IMO.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Its the hunt the screaming of the reel and slipping the beast back into her wet confines so as to be able to say she was a great fight but i conquered her and will again hopefully.
________
VAPIR OXYGEN


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Muskies and Pike == Nope, I don't kill them. Hell, I can't catch them again if I kill them.

If I need a mount, I'll call this guy with the measurements. He will make me a Muskie just like the one I let swim away. www.fittantereplicas.com


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

CPR - Catch, Photograph, Release.

As Blue said, if I ever catch one that I feel is big enough for the wall I will get a reproduction made.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Muskie get realeased no matter what...I dont need a mount when I can take pictures. Pike is one of my favorite fish to eat. I only keep the middle sized ones, any trophy size gets put back as do the little ones so they can grow big.


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't know if people ate these fish. now, I'll hav to ge some musky and pike gear! Anyone wanna go? M small boat is usable. I won't have the other big one till later. I can put some in for gas if ya want.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

they're delicious, at least musky are.

and as far as not keeping them? wellllllllll seeing how the almighty cave run down here gets stocked every year so the "Big shots" can have a guide job I don't care one bit to take one out of there to eat... it's all about money money money down here at the cave, and the tourneys........ 

my friend was bass fishing during a musky tourney and had like 10 boats around him, he hooked a 38" musky and couldn't hardly land it on his spinning gear but when he did all the big shot musky guys were going on making fun of him and gettin closer, when the livewell lid opened and the musky went in all the bs stopped lol

now as far as keeping musky out of local streams, no i don't want to keep those. there not stocked as heavily as the lake is so those will be thrown back, they stock our small creeks here as well, so i wouldn't rule out keeping one but usually throw em back


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Kyfisherman1 ---- If you are killing Muskies because you like to eat them, I see nothing wrong with that.
Ky said -and as far as not keeping them? wellllllllll seeing how the almighty cave run down here gets stocked every year so the "Big shots" can have a guide job I don't care one bit to take one out of there to eat... it's all about money money money down here at the cave, and the tourneys........ 

If you are killing Muskies or any living creature just to piss-off a person (the big shots) I do see something very wrong with that. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ohhh no thats not the reason at all..... but if i'm going to take fish from a body of water i'd rather do it where they are artificially stocked like mad.... but as far as those guys go they just act like they own the lake and rubs all the local fishermen the wrong way..... you wont find anyone more respectful of their catch than me.

wasting is something i'm not a fan of.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

When I lived in Vermont I caught lots of pike and finally decided to not keep any under 30" . At that point they have enough meat on them that when you take out the Y bones there is still a good amount of meat to mess with. The Y bones run almost down to the tail. You can feel them in the meat, make a V shaped cut to take out the Y bones and they are delicious. Second tip is to never freeze them with the skin on, get the skin off as soon as possible.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally, i feel that if you are fishing for muskies or pike just to put something on the table to eat....then you mine as well sell your fishing gear for some money to put some food on the table. Yeah i've tried pike in a restaurant, but its not like they're the best thing to eat. I can see keeping perch or walleyes, but eating muskies? I guess its your own preference, but as far as i'm concerned, i put em all back. You obviously have never had the rush of landing a BIG muskie that someone, at one time or another, released so you could get that pleasure. But hey thats just my opinion....

Muskies are delicious? Haha. That seriously makes me laugh.


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

I never tried musky or pike fishing yet. I just wanted to see if there are people that eat these fish. I wouldn't mind trying to fish for them. What artificials would you mostly reccomend for Musky/Pike Fishing?


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

c.p.r. only , catch-photo-release


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

There's lots of good artificials....beliver, jointed believer, bucktails, musky innovations makes a ton of great baits, the bulldog and invader......i've had lots of success with these. Also, Rapala's Super Shad Raps can troll really efficently....they bounce off of cover and can troll at any speed.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

The few i caught have been released . I did camp with a group from Ohio in Canada . They kept and ate every Muskie they landed . One night i was offered a tatse . To my suprize it was not that bad . They grilled it and deep fried . Both ways it was kicked up a few degrees . Still my PERSONAL choice is to release . To cool of a :B to cut up . To each his own


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Muskies are scarce and too valuable to be considered a food source. especially in Ohio where there is no or very little natural reproduction. ( you know , like Bald Eagles ) And just because we stock them, out of each 1,000 only a hand full make it to over 40 inches ( which isnt even near the potential ) to get 50 inches they must live at least 10 years. We are, and have been working hard and concentrating on establishing a throphy Muskellunge fishery here... So it would be way cool for you to consider staying with "food fish" that do reproduce.. they say Suckers and Carp are delicious if prepared in the correct manner and they get huge and fight well when hooked... Keep em swimmin !!:B .... Guy
http://muskie_guy.tripod.com


----------

